# 2015-16 Private Medical College Admissions



## mnaq1995 (Oct 21, 2014)

I got 792 in my FSC last year. This year I gave improvement and will hopefully get 840-50 score.Please tell me about private medical colleges i may have a chance in. Lahore, Karachi, Rawalpindi and Islamabad preferred. 
thanks!


----------



## Umer Yamin (Oct 2, 2013)

mnaq1995 said:


> I got 792 in my FSC last year. This year I gave improvement and will hopefully get 840-50 score.Please tell me about private medical colleges i may have a chance in. Lahore, Karachi, Rawalpindi and Islamabad preferred.
> thanks!


Hello, take the MCAT, it all depends on your MCAT score if you are looking to get into a private medical college in Punjab sector affiliated to University of Health Sciences.


----------



## zouinasarfraz (Jun 18, 2013)

email on 
haseebmehmood123 at zoho dot com
If you are interested in LMDC


----------

